# cooked minced beef



## smorg65 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it OK to give my dog a wee bit of cooked mince?? he eats dried food but wanted to try this as an occasional treat!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

If you want to give the dog some cooked mince, nothing wrong with that. I give mine raw mince - ever thought of that?


----------



## smorg65 (Aug 12, 2011)

I hadn't no! In my ignorance I thought cooked would be best! I just had some left over and fried it off for my dog rather than throw it out, i'm pretty sure he'll enjoy it but just want to make sure its ok. Thanks for reply


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

smorg65 said:


> I hadn't no! In my ignorance I thought cooked would be best! I just had some left over and fried it off for my dog rather than throw it out, i'm pretty sure he'll enjoy it but just want to make sure its ok. Thanks for reply


Well next time, chuck it down raw


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wont do him any harm at all mine get raw minced beef one of their favourites.
Obviously if you are going to cook it no added salt just the plain mince.
(None left over from a chilli con carne either)


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Wont do him any harm at all mine get raw minced beef one of their favourites.
> Obviously if you are going to cook it no added salt just the plain mince.
> (None left over from a chilli con carne either)


LOL I had to laugh there Sled Dog - one of my girls just loves anything spicy and has been known to pinch a blimming chilli off the bench and eat the whole thing!! 

She once ate a whole garlic bulb too!! I swear she smealt of garlic for a whole month!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> LOL I had to laugh there Sled Dog - one of my girls just loves anything spicy and has been known to pinch a blimming chilli off the bench and eat the whole thing!!
> 
> She once ate a whole garlic bulb too!! I swear she smealt of garlic for a whole month!!!


Wouldnt have wanted to be around for the nuclear fall out!!:scared:

Dont know if you remember/experienced the anomaly years ago now, when dogs were smelling of garlic non stop? It happened with my Samoyed we couldnt figure out why, went on for weeks. Years later I read about it in a dog mag, apparently it had been some sort or anomaly and there was lots or reports. Think it was put own too, a glut/good year for wild garlic and the dogs were helping themselves, or was one theory anyway. Just reminded me when you said about smelling or garlic for a month


----------



## smorg65 (Aug 12, 2011)

well he's had it now and enjoyed it very much! Thanks all for advice


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Wouldnt have wanted to be around for the nuclear fall out!!:scared:
> 
> Dont know if you remember/experienced the anomaly years ago now, when dogs were smelling of garlic non stop? It happened with my Samoyed we couldnt figure out why, went on for weeks. Years later I read about it in a dog mag, apparently it had been some sort or anomaly and there was lots or reports. Think it was put own too, a glut/good year for wild garlic and the dogs were helping themselves, or was one theory anyway. Just reminded me when you said about smelling or garlic for a month


I never heard that one!!

But yeah, mine will eat the wild garlic at every opportunity and I just let them , lol!

I swear our Darla has a lead-lined stomach coz she can eat anything and never had a problem!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I never heard that one!!
> 
> But yeah, mine will eat the wild garlic at every opportunity and I just let them , lol!
> 
> I swear our Darla has a lead-lined stomach coz she can eat anything and never had a problem!!


Was quite a few years ago now. Think their stomachs and digestive tracts deffinately become more resilient actually with raw feeding, I know mine certainly have, takes a lot more to upset them in the main.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Was quite a few years ago now. Think their stomachs and digestive tracts deffinately become more resilient actually with raw feeding, I know mine certainly have, takes a lot more to upset them in the main.


Yes, I believe it can only strengthen then immune system, as well as allowing for a more healthy and natural digestive system 

Our Darla was born with her intestines outside of her and operated on immediately after being born (the joys of having the vets on your doorstep!) and was not expected to see the week out - she turns veteran in January and has never been ill in her life (touches wood). Even the vet still remembers her and asks after her everytime she sees us


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> LOL I had to laugh there Sled Dog - one of my girls just loves anything spicy and has been known to pinch a blimming chilli off the bench and eat the whole thing!!
> 
> She once ate a whole garlic bulb too!! I swear she smealt of garlic for a whole month!!!


Same here. The other day, one of my dogs ate a piece of chicken that I dropped which was coated in some Blair's Original Death Sauce which is about 15 times hotter than Tabasco sauce. She loved it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> Same here. The other day, one of my dogs ate a piece of chicken that I dropped which was coated in some Blair's Original Death Sauce which is about 15 times hotter than Tabasco sauce. She loved it.


On the same sort of subject although not "spicey" food, but dogs eating what they shouldnt. Kobi who doesnt usually counter surf, had OHs bowl of Ben and Jerrys ice cream tonight. Best part was he actually lifted the ceramic bowl down off the work top in his mouth and put the bowl on the floor before eating it. How clever are they sometimes. I was well impressed and had to laugh OH wasnt unfortunately


----------

